# Just arrived camel back ..What do I have?



## mickeyc (Dec 19, 2017)

First picture is as bought...3 hours later mostly torn down.  Now to find out what I have.  No head badge.  Photo of serial number and of frame head where head badge was, blue paint underneath.  Badge mounting holes are offset like Columbia.  Badge would be about 3" tall.

Any help on make and year greatly appreciated.

Mike

Sorry about the double images........


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 20, 2017)

@MrColumbia


----------



## catfish (Dec 20, 2017)

Westfield built


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 20, 2017)

I now have 2 Columbia's, both 28", one motorbike, and this camelback.  Both have serial numbers that start with the letter D.  Checking MrColumbia's web site I think they are both 1926.  The motorbike....



Serial no,D 37040...

Camelback serial is D 15721

Any input appreciated.

Mike


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 25, 2017)

I think that's a Pope chain ring.


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 26, 2017)

It is indeed.  Cleaned it off and it is stamped Pope.  Pretty sure the fork is a replacement.  There's no provision for a front fender mount (the screw under the fork) and it doesn't look like the fork on my other '26 Columbia.  Gonna be hard to get just a fork and probably the 2 brackets.


----------



## azbug-i (Dec 30, 2017)

Selling my indian motorcycle from taylar cycles. Just throwing it out there if anyone is interested in the one of a kind creation of dans.


----------



## JimRoy (Jan 2, 2018)

Nice Columbia. I restored one last summer with the help of several Cabers.  Have fun.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 2, 2018)

Nice truss frame...

Mike


----------

